# Question about fundraising



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't think you'd be making any kind of fool of yourself at all! I think it is quite a generous offer. What do you charge for your portraits? Maybe serveral of us could buy 'em and donate the proceeds. Let us know 

dg


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Contact Donna Sullivan at Ryley's Run http://www.ryleysrun.org/home.html

I'm sure she would be interested


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the contact! I'm sure I'll be getting ahold of her. I'd like to do this on a regular basis (if it works out for them) so I can spread it around a little and help more than one organization or chapter. 
I just really want to do something and was hoping that this would be a good idea. I can't foster, as much I'd love to, and I can't adopt (as much as I'd love to!) I don't have a lot of money to donate and I have even less time, but I figured that this is something I can do. Hopefully they can make a few bucks.

dg - I'm starting them at $125 for an 8 x 10 and they go up from there, based on size, intricacy and detail of the subject and all that. Which still seems a little crazy to me, since I haven't looked at this as anything other than a hobby until recently. But it's within the market rate for that sort of thing, so I guess it's not out of line.
And honestly, I'm not trying to sell any work here. I don't want anyone thinking that! I only mentioned it because I wanted to find out if I could help any rescue groups.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Consider donating it to the Silent Art Auction benefitting the Golden Retriever Foundation, held annually at the GRCA National. The item is listed with a nice bio in the catalog. The art works are displayed and bid on during the course of a cocktail party before the dinner and Top 20 Competition. Items are bid on raise an incredible amount of money for rescue and cancer research for Goldens.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Consider donating it to the Silent Art Auction benefitting the Golden Retriever Foundation, held annually at the GRCA National. The item is listed with a nice bio in the catalog. The art works are displayed and bid on during the course of a cocktail party before the dinner and Top 20 Competition. Items are bid on raise an incredible amount of money for rescue and cancer research for Goldens.


Oh, I like that idea! Especially if it helps benefit cancer research, as well. 
An auction like that really sounds like the big leagues (not at ALL intimidating. LOL. :uhoh But I could start working on a real nice one for them. Maybe a 16 x 20. Maybe color, rather than black and white. 
Sorry, just thinking out loud, here...
Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------

